# your bfp



## chellybelly21

Hey ladies I was wondering if you could tell me what your symptoms were before you got your bfp and how many days before or after af was suppose to arrive when you got your bfp
The reason i ask is because I am 2 days late for af and had (tmi) pink mucus for two days before af was due and had some yesterday but non today. I have taken 2-3 hpt all negative maybe its too soon some ladies in another forum told me it may be too soon to get a + but I just want to see what others who have current + think. Also if it helps I have been cramping lightly for the last 3 days and have been a bit nauseas. I also have a very regular cycle im never late so this is odd to me. Anyways thank you in advance. And hope you ladys have a wonder pregnancy. :)


----------



## alibaba24

I had and still do have on and off cramping since 2dpo, it settled then started back up past few days. my boobs have been sore since 6dpo (very early to be af sore boobs ) I tested yesterday 10dpo theres was a tiny shadow of a line. today the line is a bit dark but still faint so done a digi and was positive. all women get bfp different dpo some 14 dpo and more before bfp! all the best to you x


----------



## hshucksmith

This was my cycle just gone, and I got my BFP today:

If we work on me being 11 DPO then these are my symptoms:
CD5 - DTD no birth control
CD6 - DTD no birth control
CD7 - No DTD
CD8 - DTD no birth control
CD9 - DTD no birth control
CD10 - No DTD
CD11 - DTD no birth control
CD12 - DTD no birth control
CD13 - DTD no birth control
CD14 - DTD no birth control - Think I ovulated
1DPO - Slight cramping L/H side. Lots of watery CM (felt like I'd peed myself in bed!) - DTD no birth control 
2 DPO - No symptoms
3 DPO - Woke up with bleeding gums - DTD no birth control 
4 DPO - No symptoms
5 DPO - Stringy white CM (posted in TWW), am usually constipated but had very soft BM
6 DPO - Feel very 'floaty', cramps in L/H side, nausea early morning, runny nose
7 DPO - Indigestion late at night, which is very unusual for me. BFN on 10miu test
8 DPO - Continued indigestion, cramping lower R/H abdomen, lots of white / creamy CM - Felt like AF had arrived early, BFN on FRER, very positive BFP on 10miu test?!
9 DPO - BFN on 10miu test!! Thought last nights BFP was a false positive. Continued indigestion, cramping lower R/H abdomen, 'bitty' white CM.
10 DPO - No symptoms other than cried twice during the day, and I have a stone heart!
11 DPO - Woke up with indigestion, tested with FRER x 2 and 1 x 10miu test - second lines visible on all 3 with FMU


----------



## chellybelly21

Im not quite sure when i ovulated but my guess is between the 1st-7th thats a big gap so im between 13dpo 19dpo i feel like crap and I really cant help but feel maybe af is on its way.


----------



## chellybelly21

A little added information i just checked my cervix and its very high and hard and my cm is kind a cross between thin and sticky no more spotting and its clear


----------



## hshucksmith

13dpo - 19dpo would probably show an early BFP / very positive BFP if you were to test now? :dust:


----------



## chellybelly21

I could be wrong on the dates of ovulation I havent quite have that figures out I dont temp and I am just starting to use opks. Who knows I will be testing on thursday or friday I will keep you updated


----------



## lucky_star

I felt like af was gonna start any moment. I had pinkish cm about two weeks before I had got my bfp. My bbs were sore and I would get a lot of watery cm i would have to run to the bathroom thinking it was af. Got my bfp a date late for my af.


----------



## angel2010

I had lots of blue veins everywhere, lots of creamy cm and shortness of breath.


----------



## chellybelly21

So i have an update kind of. (Tmi) i was having some alone time and had an orgas and shortly after i had alot of cm which is normal but i had some blood too. There was no penatration and im not sure whats going on. My husband is on the was to get a hpt for tonight and one for the morning. Hopefully i get my bfp


----------



## Squishii

I got my BFP's 12 and 13 days late. The symptoms before my bfp were sore and tender boobs, period like cramps, more tired than usual and food aversions were starting to kick in a few days before my BFP.
Since after my BFP Iv been experiencing mild nausea, and I seem to cry a little easier at sad or happy things lol. Other than that, I feel pretty normal!


----------



## Xxenssial

Congrats


----------



## jenniferttc1

Last pregnancy and this one, I have period type cramps and back aches which is normal. First pregnancy I found out 3 days before my period ( I ovulated on CD 14 that time) This time around I tested on the day of my period was due (Saturday, and I know I ovulated later so technically my period was not due that day) but it was negative and the next day was positive on 4 different brands of test. I'm thinking I am about 10 dpo this time around. So yes, you could have ovulated later


----------

